# php5 install hangs



## darrenmace (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,

I've had this problem a couple of times and not been able to figure it out.

I've updated ports just before trying to compile and install lang/php5.  When I run *make install* this happens:



```
dominatrix# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
dominatrix# make install
===>  Installing for php5-5.3.10_1
===>   php5-5.3.10_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php5-5.3.10_1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   php5-5.3.10_1 depends on shared library: pcre.1 - found
===>   php5-5.3.10_1 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/php5 already installed
"Makefile", line 629: warning: duplicate script for target "main/internal_functions.lo" ignored
Installing PHP SAPI module:       apache2handler
/usr/local/share/apache22/build/instdso.sh SH_LIBTOOL='/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool' libphp5.la /usr/local/libexec/apache22
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --mode=install cp libphp5.la /usr/local/libexec/apache22/
libtool: install: cp .libs/libphp5.so /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
libtool: install: cp .libs/libphp5.lai /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.la
libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/ports/lang/php5/work/php-5.3.10/libs'
chmod 755 /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
^C
```

The process is apxs trying to run and taking up 100% of a CPU with a perl process.

Does anyone know what the problem could be?

This has worked ok in the past but those were on i386 systems.  I've upgraded to the amd64 kernel with this system.  The initial install of php with the apache module being built works but when I try to update php is when I get the problem.

Thanks,

--Darren


----------



## darrenmace (Apr 10, 2012)

More info. I've tried to update to the latest version of perl (5.14.2) to no effect. When rebuilding PHP 5.3.10 I still get the same hanging of the process. Here's the total process that is running at 100% CPU:



```
/usr/bin/perl -w /usr/local/sbin/apxs -S LIBEXECDIR=/usr/local/libexec/apache22
 -S SYSCONFDIR=/usr/local/etc/apache22 -i -a -n php5 libphp5.la (perl5.14.2)
```

If anyone has any ideas I would love to know them!

thanks,

--Darren


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

darrenmace said:
			
		

> I've upgraded to the amd64 kernel with this system.


How did you do that?


----------



## darrenmace (Apr 12, 2012)

After I replaced the CPU in the system with a multicore Intel i7 and was going to run FreeBSD 9, I found that amd64 ran much better on it.  (Yes, a total re-install).

On the older CPU running i386 kernel I never saw this problem when updating either apache or PHP using the ports.

After the total re-install, php installed just fine the very first time I tried it but now I was run portupdater and it fails on the php5 port installation with the error described above.  Since it looks like all it's trying to do is put the php5_module statement in the httpd.conf file of apache, I was able to get it to install by commenting out that piece of the Makefile and then manually inserting the php5_module line into httpd.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2012)

darrenmace said:
			
		

> After I replaced the CPU in the system with a multicore Intel i7 and was going to run FreeBSD 9, I found that amd64 ran much better on it.  (Yes, a total re-install).


A re-install is fine. I just wanted to make sure you're not running a 64 bit kernel on an otherwise i386 system.


----------

